# baiting coyotes



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

going to Montana for good this spring
we have coyots out the whazoo on our property ..and am fixin to kill a few
heres the question is it leagel to bait coyotes in MT. I was thinkin of killin 2 birds with 2 bullets (ie) shooting p-dogs and usein the fresh kill to bait coyotes?? ill start by killin the EASY ones and yes there there for the takin(iv just never bothered to shoot them)then i thought id try callin and baiting..oh and can i shoot them at night?? I just talked to me neighbor out there and there killin his live stock! he said they used to run like hell when they saw a human or heard a truck..now they just stand there and watch you! i dont know what this means if anything but im gonna shoot as many as i can for being stupid LOL!
thanx for all your info in advance


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Goggle the MT wild life divisions web site. they have all tha answers to the questions about hunting any thing in MT.

 AL


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

there web sit suks as far as coyotes..just called out there..u can hunt them at nite and i have to call back obout the baiting question..ill post what i learn


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

and the answer is...... yes and yes


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Use after birth. Its some of the best bait out there.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Use after birth. Its some of the best bait out there.


x2 hog farms are excellent places to pick up a five gallon bucket of it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used prairie dog as bait in dirthole sets with foothold traps and it works pretty decent. The think about prairie dogs is that they decay goofy, they just shrink down and don't really decompose. They do work though.

blhunter3 does have a pretty good point also with the afterbirth. It works pretty well fresh and it also works after it has been rotted down for about 30 day, and it's strong.

another good one is beaver carcasses.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Horse meat works good too! :thumb:


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

how about a bag of dog food? ...lot of cattle out there maybe some of whatevers left over at the slaughter house?? or even raw chicken


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I inadvertantly baited my property with 100 chickens last year when my poultry coupe was breached and all my chickens got loose. Sounded like a horror film every night with all the yotes around my place. The yotes and the foxes still come and check my place most every night. I just downloaded a chicken in distress call onto my IPOD I'm hoping to get some extra time and try it out.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Grab the road kill deer.Move to the location you want.
Chickens?You bet,old time fox trappers used them on sets all the time.
Stay in touch with your ranching neighbors so you know when they have a cattle loss.This year,a # of cattle are dying cause of too much corn.
I see Xdeano mentioned beavers,amen!Thats the Ontario wolf bait of choice.
Heck,use your yote carcasses.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

duckp,
the only problem I see with road kill deer is that they're a game animal and you usually have to contact the Game and Fish Department for a permit to transport it. Otherwise it's just like you went out and shot it illegally, even though it has a MACK emblem embedded into it's fur and gravel stuck to it's a$$. Depending on who you call the permit can be easy, but I've also had it be a pain in the butt to get.

I still like beaver carcasses. dual purpose.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Xdeano,
Yeh I know,good point,thought of mentioning it but a call to your warden usually is good enough-often they are happy to get them out of there.
Frankly,if they are on rural roads and you have permission on the adjoining land,really no sense in moving em anyway.Particularly if you can get into the interior of the piece at daylight from another direction.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Horse meat works good too! :thumb:


Where are you getting the horse meat? I thought since those worthless bunny huggers got that law passed basically stating that we can't use any thing from a horse other then for riding.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Horse meat works good too! :thumb:
> ...


Lots of horses out there that get buried in holes in the pasture (what a waste). Its only illegal to sell a horse for slaughter. YOU can still carve up YOUR horse, or another's, just cant sell them specifically for that purpose.

The bunny huggers can kiss my rosy red you know what.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Horse meat works good too! :thumb:


+1232435115515 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


Well hell, I now can get alot of cheap bait, since hay burners aren't even worth their weight in grass. :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

"The bunny huggers can kiss my rosy red you know what." Cheeks right!!!

those hay burners sell for a bunch of money here. Idots get 5 acres and they have to have a horse or two. I have two next door, they never get rode. They buy all the feed, mow the pasture every week just like a lawn and even have a dumpster they put the manure in so it is hualed to a land fill. Yes they run around the pasture shoveling the stuff into the Fl bucket.

Horse people here are nuts.

 Al


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you have that many coyotes, bait will not last long! find a neighbor with a dead cow and drag it to a "sniper post". don't shoot it too often or the yotes will just wait for nightfall. of course, spotlighting on private land may still be legal in Montana. i would start by simply calling coyotes first, and then resort to sniping the smart ones after that.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> "The bunny huggers can kiss my rosy red you know what." Cheeks right!!!
> 
> those hay burners sell for a bunch of money here. Idots get 5 acres and they have to have a horse or two. I have two next door, they never get rode. They buy all the feed, mow the pasture every week just like a lawn and even have a dumpster they put the manure in so it is hualed to a land fill. Yes they run around the pasture shoveling the stuff into the Fl bucket.
> 
> ...


Horse people here arent much different. 99% of the horses out there see a saddle about 8 hours a year, the rest of the time their a 1000 lb pet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Alot of the horses out here are just waiting for death, it would be a blessing to them if they opened up a slaught plant for them. :eyeroll:


----------



## critter slayer (Jan 13, 2010)

k, "BAITING COYOTES" since you guys have been saying horse meat works good would you be willing to tell me how you prepare it? does a person usually hang a hind quarter from a tree limb a few feet off the ground and set up a trail cam on it and try'n patterning the 'yotes or just throw the whole carcass out in the field where you have a good vantage point and watch for tracks and hunt the bait when you can? also i have heard of people useing hog guts and hanging them in a mesh basket from a tree limb also, i think the whole idea of getting the bait in the air a few feet off the ground is so that if we get a warm spell in winter, the **** and oppossum dont come out from hibernation and eat or drag off alot of the bait. let me know what you think


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Personally, baiting coyotes to shoot is just to much hassle and work for this guy. You'll cover more ground and likely kill more coyotes just calling.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I baited them and it wasn't a ton of work, but I knew where they hung out so I just brought them into the open.


----------



## critter slayer (Jan 13, 2010)

well the hole idea of baiting coyotes for me is to bring them in to a little chunk of land that i am able to hunt, so ya its worth the hassel for myself, but thanks for your consideration


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All you need to do is find someone with alot of hay burners and offer $10 for one and all you have to do is shoot it and you will have plenty of bait.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The only reason why i use bait stations is to kill coyotes, I hang snares, I don't hover over them like a fat man on a cheese burger. I'm like BBJ covering ground is a better route.

A bait station will bring coyotes to the area, but it won't keep them there, they'll still move in and out of an area just like they normally would, but they'll freqent the area more.

xdeano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Sitting over a bait pile ain't my style. I don't have the patience to park that long. I don't place baits but if a farmer tells me about a dead cow, I'll slip in and if there's a dog there, :sniper: If not, I'll call but if nothing shows within 15-20 minutes I'm gone.


----------

